# Rabbits - Do I use plastic water bottles or crocks in the winter?



## Arrakis (Dec 9, 2016)

Good morning,
This is my first winter with rabbits and I was wondering what everyone uses to water. Now that winter has arrived I'm changing out the plastic water bottles several times a day. In most cases, not much ice in the bottle, but the metal spout freezes up fast. Will using ceramic crocks be a vast improvement? I'm on the fence about ordering them.....
FYI - No power to the rabbit area and they are well protected from the elements.


----------



## Bunnylady (Dec 9, 2016)

Crocks will need to be changed out frequently, too, but at least the water is semi-available in the form of ice. We're a lot warmer here, of course; we only get a few days every year when the daytime temps don't get above freezing. I have a water system in my rabbitry; I have heard of water systems with built-in heating that keeps liquid water available even in freezing temps, but having no experience with them, I can't comment on how well they work or whether they are cost-effective.


----------



## Simpleterrier (Dec 9, 2016)

We have always used metal or plastic dishes that way u can get the ice out with out un thawing them no lip on inside. We always used crocks for food. If u do put water in them they can crack we always broke a few each year till me learned


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Dec 9, 2016)

I use metal crocks, which work amazingly. The bottom is smaller than the top, so they cant crack.  They need to be thawed out and refilled twice a day, but there are no problems with breakage. They are pretty cheap, too. Just small dog bowls.


----------



## promiseacres (Dec 9, 2016)

We use water bottles due to our lop ears. (Ears can freeze to the bowls!) I add apple cider vinegar  which does help a bit, they don't freeze as quick. Ceramic crocks will crack. Have used plastic or metal bowls in the past.


----------



## Alexz7272 (Dec 9, 2016)

I use rubbery bowls for mine. It's super easy to get rid of the ice as its flexible  and does not crack at all! 
These ones: http://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/fortex-rubber-pan-2-gal-capacity-black


----------



## Arrakis (Dec 10, 2016)

Thanks everyone!


----------

